# 3rd Gen RX7



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

I will post pics as I go on this one. Just got it in today.

Equipment line up: 

1 Eclipse AVN2210p
1 Pair Arc 6000's
2 Arc Mini 125.2's (These amps are BADASS!!)
2 Arc 8's

Amps will be hidden, but accessible to show off.
Subs will be in a REMOVABLE enclosure for track days.
Everything else will be pretty straight forward.

More to come.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

So beautiful, and so little!!! I've been helping a buddy build one, makes crazy power at about 19 psi, but it's got no room inside!!! Good luck, and hopefully I can steal some good ideas!!!


----------



## Drifticon (Nov 20, 2007)

we've got a few ideas for the enclosure, one of which we're really leaning towards, but it's a secret until then...


----------



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)

That poor thing looks like it wants a paint job. Badly.

Nice little car though.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

hempy said:


> That poor thing looks like it wants a paint job. Badly.
> 
> Nice little car though.


Its actually going to paint after we are done. Along with a few other things. Cleaning up the engine bay.......etc.


----------



## doczg (Jan 17, 2008)

i have noticed that the RX7s have some crazy tubing crap in the back. Is that retarded tubing for bose subs or something?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I love those cars.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Drifticon said:


> we've got a few ideas for the enclosure, one of which we're really leaning towards, but it's a secret until then...


I vote for a rotary servo sub... It just seems appropriate.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

doczg said:


> i have noticed that the RX7s have some crazy tubing crap in the back. Is that retarded tubing for bose subs or something?


Yeah, it's a dual reflex clamshell isobaric bandpass like alignment.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Yeah, it's a dual reflex clamshell isobaric bandpass like alignment.


Is that anything like a "Double Overheaded-Underhang"?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Is that anything like a "Double Overheaded-Underhang"?


Same thing but with no copper  

But seriously, its exactly like I said, to 7" woofers facing each other with no chamber between them, then long snaking ports (or long enclosures with short ports, how ever you wanna look at it  ) of different lengths attached to pods behind each woofer with no hardly no airspace in the pods.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder..............WTF have I gotten myself into?  Here are the before pics. More to come.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sure you wanna put the tweeter there? Isn't it gonna get completely blocked off if you lay your leg up against the door panel?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Sure you wanna put the tweeter there? Isn't it gonna get completely blocked off if you lay your leg up against the door panel?


Keep in mind, this is not going to be an IASCA car. 
I do not want to cut ANY holes in the doors. Thought about the a pillars, but he has the gauge cluster on the driver's side. Kick panels? This is going to be a track vehicle as well. So...........That's where its going, angled up a bit. 

The pic is just a mock up, have to build pods.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That's a nice looking FD3S. I noticed that he's using an Apex'i Power FC for engine management and it looks to be a decent sized single turbo conversion there as well. I wish you had a mod list for the car as I'm very curious what all has been done. I have a few RX-7's and always love to see tastefully modded 7's like this one.

Was it the customer's wish for you to not cut the door panel? And if you would like any suggestions, I can talk with you about the dual 8" setup (removable of course) that I did in my FD. Just drop me a PM if so.

Zach


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Need some Sludge?











Too bad, it's all mine.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CCSS said:


> Sometimes I wonder..............WTF have I gotten myself into?  QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, I get those sorts of jobs in my shop a lot!
> Usually just after the owner has had a go at it himself!
> ...


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Removing the entire door seems like the hard way to install speakers. Probably easier to just pop the inside panel off.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> Removing the entire door seems like the hard way to install speakers. Probably easier to just pop the inside panel off.


HAHAHAHA!!!! Now that's funny!!!


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> Removing the entire door seems like the hard way to install speakers. Probably easier to just pop the inside panel off.


2 words

Molex Plug


----------



## mikedc2 (Oct 30, 2007)

looks like a good project


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

what are the stock speaker sizes? my friend wants to replace speakers in his fd


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> what are the stock speaker sizes? my friend wants to replace speakers in his fd


4", it even comes with a bose reinforced seal plastic enclosure. If he's interested in keeping it the enclosure, then it will work pretty good. I once installed some classic 4" OZ components (the ones with the hologram like OZ letters on the cone) and they sound good to me in there. I was able to cross them over low enough to blend in fine with 2 10" subs. 

He'll have to shape and glue a 1/4" baffle onto the enclosure after cutting away the opening a bit to make them fit well.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> what are the stock speaker sizes? my friend wants to replace speakers in his fd


Im glad the kind fellow below answered that, because I couldnt tell ya. The door was EMPTY when we took the panel off. lol. Starting from scratch.



t3sn4f2 said:


> 4", it even comes with a bose reinforced seal plastic enclosure. If he's interested in keeping it the enclosure, then it will work pretty good. I once installed some classic 4" OZ components (the ones with the hologram like OZ letters on the cone) and they sound good to me in there. I was able to cross them over low enough to blend in fine with 2 10" subs.
> 
> He'll have to shape and glue a 1/4" baffle onto the enclosure after cutting away the opening a bit to make them fit well.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Some progress. More to come.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Doh........missed a couple.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Side note........Im not happy with the pods. Thats what I get trying to rush things. Going to strip off the vinyl, reattach them, and shape them up.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the pods Andy. My only question is why not angle the mids up towards the driver a little as well? Seeing as the dash is so big on the FD and the footwells are really deep. Just a question though. Everything is looking good.

Zach


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I like the pods Andy. My only question is why not angle the mids up towards the driver a little as well? Seeing as the dash is so big on the FD and the footwells are really deep. Just a question though. Everything is looking good.
> 
> Zach


The mids are now in an enclosure with the tweeters. His doors had water runs all over them, and I dont want the equipment to get soaked. And the driver is fairly sizable, so I just wanted to use as little room as possible. If I had angled them up, I dont think the pods would look as good. 

Probably should have done kicks, but the owner is a tall guy, I dont think he would like giving up the leg room.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

nice work!!!


----------



## Rannoch (Jun 24, 2007)

Always wanted an RX-7.

Nice work on the pods.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

bobditts said:


> nice work. Any plans on redoing around the drivers side tweet?


What? You dont like the small gouge? lol.

Didnt see it till I saw the pic..........what the hell.

Ill touch it up, wont take much...........now that the pods are done, its all down hill from here.

Thanks for the kind words guys. Its nothing fancy I know. All in good fun.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

looks very nice. i want to do a similar approach to my car at some point. where is morganton? im near greensboro


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

ah nevermind...yall are same town as brms. bout 2hrs from me, not too bad. can you pm me a price on how much your charge roughly for an install like this? thanks


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

casey said:


> ah nevermind...yall are same town as brms. bout 2hrs from me, not too bad. can you pm me a price on how much your charge roughly for an install like this? thanks


With the equipment and labor........just shy of 3k.

Plus.......everything thats bought and installed here is warrantied over the counter for one year. I dont believe in paying for extended warranties. All that says to ppl is," we dont have faith in our equipment or our installers, so if you want it warrantied for a year, you need to pay for it."

I will replace it with NEW equipment.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

CCSS said:


> With the equipment and labor........just shy of 3k.


I take it back................4K.......lol.

Its done.

All rock throwing is welcome.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Niiice work man!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

My only complaint is that the covers on the mini's don't meet up to the amp themselves, but thats small.

I love the rest good work man!


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

what did you use for the pod texture?


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> That's a nice looking FD3S. I noticed that he's using an Apex'i Power FC for engine management and it looks to be a decent sized single turbo conversion there as well. I wish you had a mod list for the car as I'm very curious what all has been done. I have a few RX-7's and always love to see tastefully modded 7's like this one.
> 
> Was it the customer's wish for you to not cut the door panel? And if you would like any suggestions, I can talk with you about the dual 8" setup (removable of course) that I did in my FD. Just drop me a PM if so.
> 
> Zach


Looks like a Greddy kit to me... probably a T-78. I ran that turbo on my old FD and it was lots of fun. Nice install!


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Arc said:


> My only complaint is that the covers on the mini's don't meet up to the amp themselves, but thats small.
> 
> I love the rest good work man!


Yeah.........lots of tight clearances. You can see how much thinner it would be on the back side of the enclosure if I had cut it out much more, would have been VERY brittle.




vwtoby said:


> what did you use for the pod texture?


Sure Tex. LOTS of coverage with little usage. MUCH better than SEM. But SEM is great product!


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Im no Bing.....but I'm proud of this one. Sounds ****ing incredible as well. LOVE it!!


PS.........I didnt do the the sound deadener, it was there already.

SECOND SKIN FTW!!!


----------



## vmaxnc (Mar 22, 2008)

I like the detail on the panel you built, very nice.


----------



## biker911 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice install...but I love your FD3 more than the car audio itself!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice finish on that install!! I really like the raised rotor and lettering on the amp panel. And nice job on keeping it removable for track days.

And for everyone that's crazy about the FD3S, I have one for sale. PM me if interested. LOL  Ok, that's the end of my sales ad.

Zach


----------



## keke (Mar 24, 2008)

Great job on the install. Beautiful car as well.


----------



## Ninty2lxcoupe (Nov 24, 2007)

sweet install.


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

Gorgeous car, amazing install!


----------

